# Lost Vapes Triade- Farenheit to Celcius



## Bush Vaper (17/6/17)

Hi guys,

Got a Triade DNA 250 yesterday and I cannot find an option on escribe where you can set the temperature to celcius on the home screen. I would like to see either the room temperature or board temperature in celcius as I suck with farenheit. 

Am I missing a master setting somewhere??

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Chronix (17/6/17)

I don't think you need to use escribe for that, think if you just carry on scrolling past 600 or below 200 it will change to celsius

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bush Vaper (17/6/17)

Thats obvious. But what I am asking is that I need a celcius tetting in the dropdown menu on the main screen for if I choose to display room or board temp on my main display


----------



## Jp1905 (17/6/17)

Hi @Bush Vaper,I changed mine on the profile page if Im not mistaken,where you have the presets for temperature sensing materials.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (18/6/17)

He is wanting to change the random displays not the TC readout. @kimbo maybe?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (18/6/17)

Chronix said:


> I don't think you need to use escribe for that, think if you just carry on scrolling past 600 or below 200 it will change to celsius


Have been trying to figure this out on my Smok H-Priv and after reading this i can now go from F-C again! Thanks !


----------



## Raindance (18/6/17)

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Bush Vaper (18/6/17)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 98489
> 
> Regards


Shot! @Raindance


----------



## Bush Vaper (19/6/17)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 98489
> 
> Regards


Still no joy, ive gone to metric and still it comes up as farenheit...wtf?


----------

